# How to plant these particular plants-How deep ect?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I need instructions on how to plant these plants. How deep to plant, whether to attach, trim ect no planting instructions came with the plants. Sorry the list is spaced out it's how it's copying from my reciept.






1​

Anchor Moss, 2 x 2 portion, Fast growing moss
Item # ANCHOR​ 


1​

Dwarf Four Leaf clover, Marsilea hirsuta
Item # DWARFCLOVER​ 


1​

20 Gallon Low Light Plant Package
Item # lowlipack ​
2 x Java Fern or Lace java fern
2 x Cryptocoryne Wendtii "red"
2 x Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis, or Spiralis
2 x Anacharis or Anacharis narrow leaf
1 x Marimo Ball ( no need to plant)
1 medium Amazon Sword
 


2​

WATER SPRITE, Ceratopteris thalictroides
Item # WATSP​ 


1​

RED TIGER LOTUS, NYMPHAEA LOTUS, easy, beautiful plant
Item # REDLOTUS​ 


1​

MADAGASCAR LACE PLANT , stunningly beautiful plant, TALL
Item # madgascar01​ 


1​

ROTALA WALLICHII, lush, colorful plant, medium light, grows side shoots​ 


1​

Vallisneria Spiralis, Italian Vals, tall background plant, fast growing, leaves can be trimmed to any size.​ 




3​

ANCHARIS (Egeria densa), EASY plant, increases oxygen and reduces nitrates.​ 


1​

Dwarf Lily Plant (Nymphaea stellata)
Item # dlil01​ 


1​

Mini Christmas Moss, BEAUTIFUL
Item # MINICHRISTMASMOSS​ 


1​

Echinodorus "Ozelot" Sword Plant, EASY, BACKGROUND PLANT
8-16 inches​ 


1​

*Foxtail "RED", Myriophyllum heterophyllum, fish fry saver**
Medium light, grows very fast but can easily be trimmed and the trimmings replanted.*​ 




1​

JAVA MOSS, Vesicularia dubyana, fry saver, moss wall 75 degrees
Item # JAVAMOSS​ 


1​

Echinodorus cordifolius Tropica Marble Queen, BEAUTIFUL, EASY
Item # MARBLEQUEEN, background​ 


1​

CYPERUS HELFERI, wonderful background plant or midground focal
Item # helferiP​ 


1​

ANUBIAS FRAZERI, Tall Anubias Species background up to 20 inches
Item # Frazeri01​


----------



## Flyby Stardancer (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't speak for most of the plants, but the anacharis is often left to float, and you don't want to bury the rhizome of the Anubias.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I guess I can put it on a rock then. If anyone knows how to plant at least one plant please post what you know. I bought a book on aquarium plants online that I expected for it to tell me this It gives some great setup how to's but not much about the plants.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

tThis is ALOT of plants. Alot of them grows really big, i hope you have a big tank for this. like a 40 gallon.

1 Anchor Moss, 2 x 2 portion, Fast growing moss - Sounds like it will come in a stainless steel mesh, you can either leave it on the mesh and just place in on your substrate and let to make a bush, or remove it from the mesh and tie it to a driftwood. (i would just leave it on the mesh unless you dont have space and have lots of driftwood space,

Dwarf Four Leaf clover, Marsilea hirsuta - foreground plant, will come in a bunch, take it apart into small bunches of 3-5 nodes, and stuff them into your substrate untill all the roots are buried. Spread them out where you want your foreground to be.

20 Gallon Low Light Plant Package
2 x Java Fern or Lace java fern - tie to driftwood or rock, or if you want to just plant it, dont bury the rhizome or it will die. put in mid to back ground (most likely mid since the rest of your plants gets pretty big)
2 x Cryptocoryne Wendtii "red" - very pretty plant, make sure you bury all the roots, and put a root tab near it. Place it near the middle, this can be your focal point because of the nice deep color. Plant it as a mid ground-back ground plant. Surround it with brighter green colors to emphasize its red. As all crypts this might melt all its leaves after first planting, don't worry it grows back pretty fast.
2 x Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis, or Spiralis - black ground plant, grows realllllly long, i have 3 of them and mine grows to like 20 inches, you can trim it.
2 x Anacharis or Anacharis narrow leaf - you can plant this or float it. put it in the back if you plant it.
1 x Marimo Ball ( no need to plant) - aglae ball, place somewhere to look cute.
1 medium Amazon Sword - will get super big, bury all roots, place in the background. I would give it its own corner of your tank, lol. you can keep triming its big leaves to keep it small.



2 WATER SPRITE, Ceratopteris thalictroides - can be planted or floated - very fast grower, make sure you trim it often, or it will shade out your other plants

RED TIGER LOTUS, NYMPHAEA LOTUS, easy, beautiful plant - one of my favorite plants, very very pretty. Place somewhere away from your red crypt, so your reds dont bunch together. advice - if you want it to grow big, it will, but you can opt to force it to grow small by constantly triming the leaves that shoots pass the height where you want it to be. Alot of ppl keep them as a mid ground plant, BUT that only works if you keep triming it. Because it is naturally a giant plant. Bury the bulb half way into the substrate if it comes in a bulb, or the roots if its jsut a rooted plant.


1 MADAGASCAR LACE PLANT , stunningly beautiful plant, TALL - background plant, it likes flow so you can plant this near your fliter out flow. bury roots/bulb 

ROTALA WALLICHII, lush, colorful plant, medium light, grows side shoots- black ground to mid ground plant, i would use it as med ground because of all your big plants, just plant stems into substrate, plant them one by one don't plant the whole bunch together, stem by stem, right next to each other. so it look like a bush of them.

Vallisneria Spiralis, Italian Vals, tall background plant, fast growing, leaves can be trimmed to any size. 
- very very very long plant, if your tank is short, trim all the time. you dont have to trim it to the height of your tank, you can let some of it kind of float at the water surface, lots of ppl to do that for aesthetics. bury roots






3 ANCHARIS (Egeria densa), EASY plant, increases oxygen and reduces nitrates. - already mentioned - plant with others if you plan on planting them

Dwarf Lily Plant (Nymphaea stellata) - same as the red lotus - plant them next to each other to contrast or opposite to mirror.

Mini Christmas Moss, BEAUTIFUL - this one i would tie to a driftwood or rock, looks amazin as a driftwood tree too.

Echinodorus "Ozelot" Sword Plant, EASY, BACKGROUND PLANT - WILL BE GIGANTIC - mine grew to 2 ft tall in a month =/ give it its own corner, it will shade out the other plants if you put too many around it. 


1 Foxtail "RED", Myriophyllum heterophyllum, - plant as any other stem plants, stuff in substrate one by one, near each other

JAVA MOSS, Vesicularia dubyana, - you can let this float as a ball or tied to drift wood, or rock, i would not mix this with the christmas moss. so if you tie both to a driftwood, make sure its at different places or one to driftwood one to rock.

Echinodorus cordifolius Tropica Marble Queen, BEAUTIFUL, EASY
Item # MARBLEQUEEN, background - place in the back ground, bury roots. even if you get it as a small plant it will get fairly big.

CYPERUS HELFERI, wonderful background plant or midground focal
Item # helferiP - very nice long grassly plant, put it in the background, next to the vals if you wanna make a tall grass wall in the back.

ANUBIAS FRAZERI, Tall Anubias Species background up to 20 inches
Item # Frazeri01 - sooo many tall plants.... lol no experience with this one, probably plant like a sword. if it comes with a rhizome dont bury it.


I reallllly realllly hope you have a tank big enough for all of these. even if they come as tiny plants, they willl grow out and fill your tank pretty fast.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks! I have a 29 gallon for my sorority (and a 20 long on reserve just for plants for growing out) I am planning to start planting other smaller tanks too. I have lots of tanks to convert over. I hope I end up having enough to sell the long run to pay for fish expenses.


----------



## Flyby Stardancer (Jun 19, 2013)

I have my anubias and java ferns tied to rocks, and then the rocks sit on the substrate, so that the rhizomes don't get burried.


----------

